# Bass Pro Shops



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Bass Pro Shops in Rossford will be open Wednesday! WOOHOO!


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

I am going to wait a week before the crowds trickle down


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

bassmaniac said:


> Bass Pro Shops in Rossford will be open Wednesday! WOOHOO!


I saw that on the news tonight and I guess they said it is a "Soft Opening" and the grand opening isn't till sometime in early July. I guess they are doing this to work out any problems they have before they have there big ol Grand Opening. Im with hollandbass on this one and i'll wait till all the maddness goes away.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I spent enough time there over the last few weeks wrapping up loose ends. I will wait untill the 22nd when I have passes for "contractor" night, 15% discount on many items.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Thats a little confusing. The bass pro website and the sign out in front of the building ( I drove past it over the weekend ) said they will open 5-9pm on the second of july with the actual grand opening on the 3rd. I was dissapointed when I seen that because I was hoping they would keep the opening date of june 19th. So are they actually going to be opening for business on the 19th of this month but not telling anybody , and having the grand opening hooplah next month ?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> Thats a little confusing. The bass pro website and the sign out in front of the building ( I drove past it over the weekend ) said they will open 5-9pm on the second of july with the actual grand opening on the 3rd. I was dissapointed when I seen that because I was hoping they would keep the opening date of june 19th. So are they actually going to be opening for business on the 19th of this month but not telling anybody , and having the grand opening hooplah next month ?


Yes they will be opening but they are trying to keep it somewhat quiet untill they work any bugs out prior to the "grand" opening. As someone else stated they are calling this a "soft" opening.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool ! , I am hoping they celebrate opening the place up by having some really good deals on a few things. When the Atlanta , Ga. store opened up there were a lot of good deals on baits,...I guess to get you hooked so you will come back.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

swantucky said:


> I spent enough time there over the last few weeks wrapping up loose ends. I will wait untill the 22nd when I have passes for "contractor" night, 15% discount on many items.


oh boy if they had you and your crew building that place i don't know if it's risking having the building collapse on me  

where were ya on sunday? we catch lots of small warreye and some big udderfish!


----------



## Pan Man (Apr 26, 2008)

they actually opened this morning at 9 I was there at 9:30 and there was only a few customers but was getting busier when I left at 11:00 it is a very cool store with all of the paintings and such.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Pan Man said:


> they actually opened this morning at 9 I was there at 9:30 and there was only a few customers but was getting busier when I left at 11:00 it is a very cool store with all of the paintings and such.


Local radio has confirmed they opened today.


----------



## smelliebvr (May 11, 2008)

For a "non opening" the place was packed today and i think channel 11 news was there when I stopped by today.

Picked up some hooks and some new bait I wanted to try out for around 10 bucks. Compared to dicks or walmart where i stop by to grab a few need supplies only when I have to, it seemed a few bucks cheaper and the variety was pretty impressive.

I was there for about an hour just going through the baits and fishing stuff, and didnt even get to stop upstairs to look at everything else.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

I was out that way and dropped in today. Lots of erie fishing stuff, the most i have seen, and plenty of river gear also. Ice cream was sweet but i dont dig the fact that you got to give them a phone # to buy it. Place was packed beyond full.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

hollandbass said:


> Ice cream was sweet but i dont dig the fact that you got to give them a phone # to buy it. Place was packed beyond full.



Phone # is easy, just make one up.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

The place has been very busy the last few days and a few sales just started yesterday. I got a part time job working in the fishing department, I have worked there the last couple of nights, I will be there tonight if anyone wants to stop by. Name is Greg.........

We will be having some killer deels starting at 6pm on June 2nd to officially start the Grand Opening. Great selection of Rods, best I have seen in a long time, also the soft plastics, there are like 10 aisles of just that. A ton of cranks and stuff.

See ya all around the store.


----------



## ShorePup (Apr 4, 2008)

I was told the phone number is for "demographic purposes only". Does BPS do the same thing that other major retailers do that they have big sales at other stores at the same time? I'm taking in a Reds game and a BPS visit around that time. It would be nice to blow my fishing budget with some great deals.


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

We went yesterday, unfortunately, we were on a small budget. I'm gonna save up my money for the grand opening though. Really nice store, and BIG. I really like how it was set up and organized. The only thing is (and I don't know if this is because they haven't come in yet) but they don't have many other rods besides the BPS brand. A few Shimanos, G-loomis, and St Croix, but not much else.

*BB*


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

BigBassin144 said:


> We went yesterday, unfortunately, we were on a small budget. I'm gonna save up my money for the grand opening though. Really nice store, and BIG. I really like how it was set up and organized. The only thing is (and I don't know if this is because they haven't come in yet) but they don't have many other rods besides the BPS brand. A few Shimanos, G-loomis, and St Croix, but not much else.
> 
> *BB*


A lot of the rods are not in yet, but we have 30 aisles of fishing rods and all different brands, there are only about 6 aisles of shimanos, g-loomis, and st. croix. They have a wide selection of Walleye marshall crappie rods, ugly sticks, zebcos, browning, okuma, daiwa, you name it, it is there. I think there is over 750 rods on the shelfs as of yesterday, it took 3 weeks to get them organized and setup.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

ShorePup said:


> I was told the phone number is for "demographic purposes only". Does BPS do the same thing that other major retailers do that they have big sales at other stores at the same time? I'm taking in a Reds game and a BPS visit around that time. It would be nice to blow my fishing budget with some great deals.


They will not be running the big sales at the Cincy store during the Rossford grand opening, at least that is what they said in orientation.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

I dont know where you were looking but they have more rods than cabelas. I just ended up getting 4 new loomis and croix rods at 40&#37; off today.


----------



## Bling (Jun 28, 2007)

Wife, I, & another couple headed up after work last night to check it out. Must say, we were ready to leave after 10 minutes. They sell Clothes and commercial stuff. It was a huge space filled with "fillers". I'll stick to the actual Bait and tackle shops. You guys can fight the crowd buying camo PJ's and cashews for their 5 kids.:S


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Was out there tues night. Walleye lure selection was ok and the staff seemed to know where stuff was. I thought about applying when they had the job fair but figured I would be in the hole each week with what I spent! I wish they had the rods in big racks like Cabelas does but all in all it was ok.I thought a lot of the gear was a bit on the high side but I'm sure the sales will be coming. Glad you got a job there Rutty, they need those hard core fishermen working there who know whats going on. Still like Cabelas better but this is closer to me. But I spend more at Hookers,Fishermans Wharf, and Erie Outfitters than at the big stores on tackle anyway.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

It is a rubber worm store. About 1/3 the size of Cabelas it seems.


----------



## j-fox.4 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bling said:


> Wife, I, & another couple headed up after work last night to check it out. Must say, we were ready to leave after 10 minutes. They sell Clothes and commercial stuff. It was a huge space filled with "fillers". I'll stick to the actual Bait and tackle shops. You guys can fight the crowd buying camo PJ's and cashews for their 5 kids.:S


I have to agree with this..I'd much rather give my money to a local, individual run store than BPS. I've never been to this BPS and probably won't ever go, so I can't really pass judgement..but I swung by the Cincinnatti store over the winter and I was utterly disappointed. I walked out without buying a single thing...My money will stay in at the local shops.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey RUTTY there goes your fishing time.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

ERIE REBEL said:


> Hey RUTTY there goes your fishing time.



I know, it won't be too bad after the store gets going, I am only going to work 8-12 hours a week after my normal job. 

I am with most of you, Erie Outfitters will still get my money on their spoons and harnesses. Plus the selection is better on those kind of things.


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Are they open now? Or not until July 2nd? Thanks


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Llewellin01 said:


> Are they open now? Or not until July 2nd? Thanks


They are open now. They opened last Tuesday for regular business. They called it the soft opening. Open from 9am to 10 pm


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Llewellin01 said:


> Are they open now? Or not until July 2nd? Thanks


They are open now.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Their site only shows the intersection of I-75 with a road name that isn't on mapquest/google maps yet. On which road is the access to the store? Looking for a way to get there from a bit west without using the highways.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Steel Cranium said:


> Their site only shows the intersection of I-75 with a road name that isn't on mapquest/google maps yet. On which road is the access to the store? Looking for a way to get there from a bit west without using the highways.



It is off of 795.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Steel Cranium said:


> Their site only shows the intersection of I-75 with a road name that isn't on mapquest/google maps yet. On which road is the access to the store? Looking for a way to get there from a bit west without using the highways.


google Perrysburg or 43460


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I would think you get there off of SR 65 (East River Road) but I could be wrong.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

rutty said:


> It is off of 795.


Thanks, that's what I was looking for. Easy access from across the river - Maumee (city). I wonder if they will have impact on the local dealers during the spring run.


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

take the turnpike to I 75 exit and go south on I 75 to 1st exit bps is on east side of 75


----------



## kileak (Jul 2, 2008)

```
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=bass+pro+rossford,+oh&ie=UTF8&latlng=41559238,-83588662,6883403217240901434&ei=Uu9qSN2cK4-KiwHExdzpCA&cd=2
```
I love this store!

and a family member works there so i get all bass pro merch for 40% off.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

do they have the aquariums and mountain like cabelas or anything?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

flippin fool said:


> do they have the aquariums and mountain like cabelas or anything?


They have one aquarium and a mountian. Its not as extensive as Cabela's but pretty nice.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I finally made it up there to BPS yesterday and not too impressed. Its not as big as Cabelas, and has a lot less stuff. It is nice though and I will be going back , I just cant believe they didnt want to actually compete with Cabelas. Bass pro is kinda specialized and not much selection but Cabelas has almost anything you could imagine.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Cabelas smokes them in everything.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

I was by the gun counter; out of nowhere the knife counter guy asks if my pocket knife is sharp. I tell him yes. He goes "can I see it?" WTF, no you can&#8217;t see it you miserable minimum wage prick.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I ran over there on Thursday and can obviously see that they are not quite fully stocked. There were several very common baits that they did not have in stock. One was a Mann's crankbait... they had plenty of Mann's products, just not this style I was looking for.

I'll give them another 2 weeks to a month and then pass my judgement on whether Cabelas beats it out or not. I'll tell you one thing though... not having to go into [email protected] and deal with that smell is a HUGE plus for BPS.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

We went last Thur. to check it out and it was awesome  It was well worth the 2 1/2 hr. drive for us (one way) to get there. They even had a live country band playing, it was pretty cool! WB


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

hollandbass said:


> I was by the gun counter; out of nowhere the knife counter guy asks if my pocket knife is sharp. I tell him yes. He goes "can I see it?" WTF, no you cant see it you miserable minimum wage prick.


LOL sometimes my frail brain will actually let the words come out


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

hollandbass said:


> I was by the gun counter; out of nowhere the knife counter guy asks if my pocket knife is sharp. I tell him yes. He goes "can I see it?" WTF, no you cant see it you miserable minimum wage prick.


LMAO! How do ya REALLY feel?  

I have yet to check it out; my buddy says it's pretty gay. We'll see....


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Went a week after the grand opening. Not bad in some areas, lacking in others. Wanted to get some winter bootfoot waders - horrible supply. Guy "helping" me didn't really know anything about the waders - "there are steelhead in Ohio??, you fish in the dead of winter??" Lots of folks to provide assistance, but many didn't have a clue. Maybe they should have some classes on the area camping/boating/fishing/hunting. Lady at the register didn't know about basspro points expiring (mine were to expired end of July).

Good selection of the plastics, jig heads, hooks, etc. Original hot-n-tots for $2.50 was a good deal. Not many others.

Layout is similar to a standalone cabelas, but didn't seem to have as much stock - more open floor space - open isles.

The designer must have been smokin' something or never visited the site this time of year. The fishing section faces west with multi-story floor to ceiling windows. The sun shining in the store was brutal, both brightness and heat. Even sunglasses didn't help much. Had to take some tubes & jig heads to another section of the store to show the guy I was with how to rig them - was way to bright in the fishing section.

Will be interesting to see the impact on the local stores if they stock floating jigheads and tails heavily in the spring for the walleye run.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

BabySturgeon said:


> my buddy says it's pretty gay. We'll see....


Gay? Hmmm... Well, they did have pink Crocs on the rack. I don't understand how rubber "shoes" can cost that much.


----------



## smelliebvr (May 11, 2008)

The main reason I go here is to pick up new fishing gear and try it out. I agree with the sun being the worst design ever. 

I always go after hitting up my local pond after work so its usually around 7 or 8pm.

Half the isles I just completely skipped because I couldn't really even see what was on the shelves because of the blazing sun.

You can get some good deals from the pro shop, some things better than others but I am happy to have it around to get a much bigger collection at decent prices. 

I was tired of trying to find some new baits at dicks or walmart and not spend a bundle.

One item I always notice the pricing on is a crappie rig. 

bass pro was like 1.20 i think
bay view tackle shop was .90
dicks sporting goods was close to 1.50 last time I actually went in to the place.

They have decent comparable prices, the only thing I saw at a much higher price was rooster tails seemed to be more expensive than other places.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

The only reason I went up there was to get more NetBait Paca chunk trailers and they don't even carry them. Luckily the place is only about 40 minutes away.


----------



## smelliebvr (May 11, 2008)

wow, I could see being so let down with everyone traveling so far away, I guess O don't think its that bad because I can see the place from my backyard and its only a 2 minute drive. 

I think I would be somewhat let down if I drove so long to get gear and they did not have it


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

I took my Grizzly in for some
warranty work on 6/24 the
service man said he woud be in touch in a week. SURE. I waited
until the Grand Opening to be
over, and as of today still no word
from them. OH, I was told I could come in and pick it up for use
anytime I wanted to use it and it
was ok to use until ?
Lets see:
4 cracked ribs crack in toprail
8+ broken welds
Numerous missing rivets
loose livewell and console
but I can use it anytime.......
I guess I needed a place to vent.

Gene


----------



## baitwell (Jun 19, 2008)

they dont carry gulp 4in sinking minnows. the kid working there said its discontinued. there nuts


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Hopefully they'll add some of those more popular baits in the future, otherwise I'll still be ordering my stuff online.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

My wife and I checked it out over the 4th weekend(I'm still trying to figure out why would we put ourselves through that mob). Didn't get through the whole store mainly hit the fishing dept. I was impressed with the selection. As far as musky and walleye gear they have Cabelas beat. Course it doesnt take much to beat Cabelas. They have slacked off the last few trips I made to Dundee. A buddy told me he felt Bass Pro has the fishing gear and Cabelas has the hunting. I will continue to shop at Netcraft for lure building stuff and terminal tackle. Bass Pro has my vote for fishing gear.


----------

